# Sigma Announces 85mm f1.4 Art, 12-24mm f/4 Art, 500mm f/4 OS Sport



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

```
<em>Sigma Adds the 85mm F1.4 DG HSM Art, 12-24mm F4 DG HSM Art, and 500mm F4 DG OS HSM Sport Lenses to Its Global Vision Line</em></p>
<p><em>Outstanding optical performance, ultra-wide zoom range, and versatile flagship sports lens headline the Sigma line-up at Photokina 2016</em></p>
<p><strong>Cologne, Germany – September 19, 2016</strong> – Sigma Corporation of America, a leading camera, DSLR lens, flash and accessories manufacturer, unveiled its new 85mm F1.4 DG HSM Art, 12-24mm F4 DG HSM Art and 500mm F4 DG OS HSM Sport Global Vision lenses at the Photokina 2016 event (hall 4.2, stands B020, B028 and C029).</p>
<p>“We are thrilled to announce three state-of-the-art additions to the Global Vision line. The Sigma 85mm 1.4 Art has been a highly requested lens and we are very confident those customers who have been waiting for us to deliver this lens will be more than pleased with the superior optical performance and zero compromise,” states Mark Amir-Hamzeh, president of Sigma Corporation of America. “In addition, the re-engineered 12-24mm F4 and highly competitive 500mm F4 Sport lens both embody the world-class performance our Global Vision lenses are known for. We look forward to seeing the incredible images our customers will create using these new Sigma lenses.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Sigma 85mm F1.4 DG HSM Art – The Ultimate Portrait Lens</strong>

Delivering the ultimate in creative expression, the new Sigma 85mm F1.4 Art lens is engineered to support the highest resolution sensors on the market with an exceptional degree of sharpness. The high-performance optical system is purpose-built by Sigma R&D to produce the attractive bokeh effect sought after by discerning photographers. The lens’ advanced architecture features two SLD (special low dispersion) glass elements and one glass element with a high rate of anomalous partial dispersion and refraction. A re-engineered AF system brings 1.3X the torque of its predecessor, while other features such as a full-time manual focus override have been added, which can be controlled when the focus ring is rotated, even during continuous AF.</p>
<p>The Sigma 85mm F1.4 DG HSM Art lens supports Canon, Nikon and Sigma mounts. The Nikon mounts feature a brand new electromagnetic diaphragm.</p>
<p>The Sigma 85mm F1.4 Art lens will be available in late October and retails for a recommended street price of $1199.00 USD.</p>
<p><strong>Sigma 12-24mm F4 DG HSM Art Ultra-Wide Angle Zoom for the Era of Ultra-High Resolution Digital Cameras</strong>

Boasting the renowned Global Vision image quality from center to edge, the new Sigma 12-24mm F4 features the largest aspherical glass mold in the industry, offering photographers an ultra-wide angle zoom with virtually no distortion, flare or ghosting. Encompassing the long history of Sigma wide angle lens development expertise, the new 12-24mm F4 performance highlights include constant F4 brightness and the brand new Sigma AF system with 1.3X torque boost. The 12-24mm F4 features lens elements made with FLD (“F” Low Dispersion) glass, which is equivalent to calcium fluorite in performance. Combined with an optimized power distribution, the result is outstanding image quality from center to edges. With a minimum focus distance of 9.4 inches at 24mm, photographers can compose incredible close-up shots with expansive backgrounds.</p>
<p>The all new Sigma 12-24mm F4 DG HSM Art lens supports Canon, Nikon and Sigma mounts. The Nikon mounts feature the brand new electromagnetic diaphragm.</p>
<p>The Sigma 12-24mm F4 Art lens will be available in late October and retails for a recommended street price of $1599.00 USD.</p>
<p><strong>Sigma 500mm F4 DG OS HSM Sport Lens – Pro Fast-Aperture Prime Super Telephoto</strong>

The flagship Sigma super telephoto 500mm F4 Sport lens incorporates the very latest in Sigma optical technology and innovation. Designed for the professional sports and wildlife shooter, the ultra-durable lens features magnesium alloy components, a carbon fiber hood, a water and oil resistant front element, and is dust and splash proof. The 500mm F4 features a drop-in rear filter slot for polarizers, UV and other critical filters. To help prevent damage during shooting and maintenance, the lens is also compatible with the exclusive SIGMA Protector LPT-11 (sold separately).</p>
<p>The lens incorporates two FLD and one SLD glass elements, while the optimized power distribution helps minimize spherical aberration and axial chromatic aberration. The optical system also effectively minimizes transverse chromatic aberration, which can affect the edges of the shots taken in the telephoto range. In addition, image quality remains exceptional when the lens is used with a Sigma Telephoto Converter (sold separately).</p>
<p>Other key performance features include Sigma’s two-mode Optical Stabilizer for enhanced performance when shooting handheld for still subjects or panning and tracking for moving subjects. There is also a customizable AF “return” function for setting the focus position of one’s choice and returning to that preset distance.</p>
<p>The all new Sigma 500mm F4 supports Canon, Nikon and Sigma mounts. The Nikon mounts feature the brand new electromagnetic diaphragm.</p>
<p>The Sigma 500mm F4 Sport lens, in Canon and Sigma mounts, will be available in late October. The Nikon mount will be available in late November. The 500mm F4 will retail for a recommended street price of $5999.00 USD.</p>
<p>All Sigma Global Vision lenses, including the new 85mm F1.4 DG HSM Art, 12-24mm F4 DG HSM Art, and 500mm F4 DG OS HSM Global Vision lenses, can be updated with the latest lens firmware from a workstation or laptop using the Sigma Optimization Pro software and Sigma USB Dock (sold separately).</p>
<p><strong>Tested for Optimum Performance</strong>

Sigma lenses are born of well thought-out design concepts, exceptional Japanese craftsmanship and manufacturing, and advanced lens performance testing and evaluation. To this end, Sigma has developed its own A1 proprietary MTF (modulation transfer function) measuring system using 46-megapixel Foveon direct image sensors. Even the most elusive high-frequency details are within the scope of Sigma’s quality control inspections. Every Global Vision lens is A1 tested, analyzed and approved before leaving the factory, ensuring maximum performance out of the box.</p>
<p>For more information on Sigma’s industry leading testing, please visit <a href="http://blog.sigmaphoto.com/2012/a1-mtf-testing-for-new-sigma-lenses/">http://blog.sigmaphoto.com/2012/a1-mtf-testing-for-new-sigma-lenses/</a>.</p>
<p><strong>About Sigma Corporation</strong>

Craftsmanship. Precision. Dedication. Since 1961, Sigma has been devoted the pursuit of advancing photographic technology. Unique to the industry, the family-owned business produces its high-quality, award-winning camera lenses, DSLR cameras, flashes, filters and accessories from its state-of-the-art manufacturing facility located in Aizu, Japan.</p>
<p>In 2012, the company introduced the Sigma Global Vision with three distinct lens lines: Art, Contemporary and Sport. Designed for industry camera mount systems including Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, Sony and Sigma, each lens is handcrafted and tested in Japan to ensure a high-performance, premium product that is purpose-built to last.</p>
<p>Sigma continues its tradition of imaging excellence with the mirrorless sd Quattro, sd Quattro H and the compact dp Quattro camera line. Leveraging the ultra-high resolution Foveon sensor, the Sigma Quattro cameras are designed to produce the highest quality image with every shot.</p>
<p>For information about Sigma, please visit <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com">www.sigmaphoto.com</a> or follow the company on Twitter, Instagram and Facebook.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the new Sigma lenses:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 12-24mm f/4 Art $1599: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1282159-REG/sigma_205955_12_24mm_f_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | Amazon | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/SG1224AEOS.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | Midwest Photo</li>
<li>Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art $1299: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1282165-REG/sigma_321955_85mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | Amazon | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/SG8514ACA.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | Midwest Photo</li>
<li>Sigma 500mm f/4 OS Sport $5999: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1282156-REG/sigma_185954_500mm_f_4_dg_os.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | Amazon | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/SG5004CA.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | Midwest Photo</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 19, 2016)

Home run as far as their choice of focal lengths. Assuming the AF will be decent this is great.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 19, 2016)

It doesn't matter now, since I bought the 150-600 Sport zoom a few months ago, but I would have been much more likely to purchase a 200-500 f/4 zoom or, better yet, a 200-500 f/2.8-4 zoom than the 500 f/4 fixed focal length lens. This is assuming that the zoom price is only $2000 more than the fixed lens price.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2016)

Yummy!

Now I am really curious about the 85/1.4 Art performance... ;D


----------



## NorbR (Sep 19, 2016)

6k for the 500mm ... it's probably unreasonable, but I was hoping for less. Oh well, at least at this price I'm not tempted :

The other prices are more in line with what I was expecting, albeit a bit on the high side. Nevertheless, I will take a long hard look at that 12-24mm (and keep a curious eye on the reviews for the 85mm).


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 19, 2016)

Ouch! I was hoping for $1000 to be the top end for the 85 1.4. Considering how much more they're asking then the previous version this had better be way better. If they don't nail the focus on this one then it's a pretty clear win for the Canon 85 1.2 in my books.


----------



## DLD (Sep 19, 2016)

I'd rather get a Tamron 15-30. Costs less, doesn't go as wide as the 12mm here. But it's f2.8. Plus is stabilized.

The 85mm is too big for 1.4. Prices are too high in my opinion. I'd rather go Canon at these prices.

Disappointed. Now I fear the 70-200 art will be priced around 1799$. Again I think maybe Canon is in for 
The win since you get so much more, compatibility wise, resale and focus consistency.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch! I was hoping for $1000 to be the top end for the 85 1.4. Considering how much more they're asking then the previous version this had better be way better. If they don't nail the focus on this one then it's a pretty clear win for the Canon 85 1.2 in my books.
> ...



I think the fact that Sigma mention an AF motor with 1/3rd more torque than the last model shows that Sigma sometimes deliver lenses with inadequate AF motors. Which would explain some of the AF inconsistency reports. 
I think it'll be a big seller in the Sony and Nikon users. I can't compete against a S/H 85mm F1.2 L II. 

The problem Sigma has with a $6K 500mm f4 IS in Canon land...is that it's up against S/H Canon 500LIS mkI's, which are very top tier lenses and very well priced on the S/H market. I personally would NEVER trust Sigma with that kind of cash. I would run to a S/H Canon every time. Is this new Sigma as light as Canon's mk II? 

The new 12-24 f4 art is an interesting lens. I think it's a lot cheaper than the Canon 11-24L and it could be an interesting alternative....the AF system isn't so critical with an ultra wide, the DOF helps a lot. I wonder why they didn't go the extra mm and take it out to 11mm? Of the three lenses, I think this is the one to watch out for.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok, the new Sigma 500mm f4 is 3310g, against the Canon 500mm f4 LIS 3870g and the 500mm f4 LIS II 3190g. So in terms of weight, the new Sigma is competitive against both of the Canon versions.


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 19, 2016)

DLD said:


> I'd rather get a Tamron 15-30. Costs less, doesn't go as wide as the 12mm here. But it's f2.8. Plus is stabilized.
> 
> The 85mm is too big for 1.4. Prices are too high in my opinion. I'd rather go Canon at these prices.
> 
> ...



I subscribe you opinion! I think Sigma is playing high and they are trying to abandon the concept of "cheaper" lenses, to gain a position in the market as a quality alternative. I don´t think they´re going to reach this, unless....the 500 F4 is super well build, with super fast focus and amazing image quality. Yes, it´s what canon delivers with the 500mm. And yes, is also much more expensive (around 3000$)...But i don´t think that Sigma delivers something that can aproach to Canon´s image quality, Focus, and building quality.....We´ll have to wait and see...
For the other 2....i would also pick Tamron. The 15-30 F2.8 VC and the 85 F1.8 should be my choices. From 12 to 15 it´s not a real biggg difference! 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Ok, the new Sigma 500mm f4 is 3310g, against the Canon 500mm f4 LIS 3870g and the 500mm f4 LIS II 3190g. So in terms of weight, the new Sigma is competitive against both of the Canon versions.



However it´s not a big difference at all...I believe at the end of 5 hours could make a difference, but it´s not going to be that point that makes the difference when someone look to both lenses to buy...


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 19, 2016)

More information including MTF charts:

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/features/

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_12_24_4/features/#features02

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/sports/s_500_4/features/


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

dilbert said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch! I was hoping for $1000 to be the top end for the 85 1.4. Considering how much more they're asking then the previous version this had better be way better. If they don't nail the focus on this one then it's a pretty clear win for the Canon 85 1.2 in my books.
> ...



I owned a Sigma's 50A for a while, and the issue I had with it wasn't that it consistently front or back focussed, but that it wasn't consistent in putting the focus at the same point time after time when repeatedly trying to focus on a single subject. If they can can overcome *that* issue, then I think there would be a lot less complaining about their lenses.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 20, 2016)

d said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > brianleighty said:
> ...



That's an indicator of the AF motor unable to stop the focus lens group in a consistent manner. IE...poor motor torque.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting focal lengths. I look forward to testing them. I don't see the official weight on the 85 ART, but from my experience with most of the other ART lenses and the physical dimensions I see I'm anticipating a weight north of 1000g. It looks like a pretty big lens.

The 12-24mm looks like a pretty lens, but a lot of people just don't have the tolerance for that bulbous front element. Great focal length, though.


----------



## Talley (Sep 20, 2016)

DLD said:


> I'd rather get a Tamron 15-30. Costs less, doesn't go as wide as the 12mm here. But it's f2.8. Plus is stabilized.
> 
> The 85mm is too big for 1.4. Prices are too high in my opinion. I'd rather go Canon at these prices.
> 
> ...



Resale of the 70-200 2.8 II is consistently in the 1500-1600 range. Tamron VC version is already up to that new but can be used for 900 still making used a good choice. Sigma would have a hard time pricing it's lenses vs. the canon version.... the gold standard!


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 20, 2016)

Obviously the 500mm was going to be up there in a price. I was hoping that the 12-24 and 85 were going to stick to the recent $1k ceiling that a lot of the previous Art lenses have had. Either way, I'm interested in seeing some reviews for sure!


----------



## dsut4392 (Sep 20, 2016)

Go Wild said:


> DLD said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather get a Tamron 15-30. Costs less, doesn't go as wide as the 12mm here. But it's f2.8. Plus is stabilized.
> ...



12 degrees difference in angle of view could make a pretty big difference.


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2016)

While I know some people are very excited about these lenses, I believe the general trend now is towards smaller and lighter lenses. Hmmm....


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2016)

500mm lens looks like a good deal, I wouldnt mind saving up for that lens as the Canon's 500mm is quite expensive(although from results its definitely worth the extra.)


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 20, 2016)

I love my 85mm f/1.2 (at f/1.2 and even stopped down with a relatively slow auto focus on my 5d mkiii)... but it is just such a pain in the ass to use with a traditional viewfinder/lcd... with this lens... I might be willing to swap the canon for the sigma... might... probably not... it would have be overwhelmingly favorable in comparison...


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 20, 2016)

The wost part about seeing the price on the Sigma 500f4 is that the Canon 500f4ISMkII was the same price in Canadian dollars three years ago.
I couldn't justify it then, so I guess that puts the Sigma out of reach too.

The Sigma 12-24f4 really has my interest, I don't have a good wide angle lens yet and the Canon 11-24 has been taunting me.


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

jdramirez said:


> I love my 85mm f/1.2 (at f/1.2 and even stopped down with a relatively slow auto focus on my 5d mkiii)... but it is just such a pain in the ass to use with a traditional viewfinder/lcd... with this lens... I might be willing to swap the canon for the sigma... might... probably not... it would have be overwhelmingly favorable in comparison...



How is the 85A going to be any better through a viewfinder/LCD?


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been waiting for this lens to come out as I need a good 85mmm lens for video, portaiture and flowers, but as this lens doesn't have stabilization, I'll pass on this.
I think I'll go and have a good look at Tamron's new 85 that does have IS (or VR in Tamron speak).

Come on Canon!
You NEED 2 new 85mm lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ... I don't see the official weight on the 85 ART, but from my experience with most of the other ART lenses and the physical dimensions I see I'm anticipating a weight north of 1000g. It looks like a pretty big lens ...


There isn't any information on weight, also on other web pages like the German.
Also about the filter size. I can only see a print on the lens showing a diameter and 86 mm. 
If that's right, filter size jumps from 77 to 86 mm, compared to the 85/1.4 EX DG HSM.
If you compare the size of "old" and "new" (two totally different designs):
ca. 84.7 x 87.6 mm at 719 g
ca. 94.7 x 126.2 mm at xxxx g
I suppose you're quite right with _"north of 1000g"_.
If you're doing a simple rule of three you'll end up at about 1160 g 

A filter size of 86 mm also fit's to the diameter of 94.7 mm. Really huge front element for this FL and aperture. 
Even the 85/1.2L II has "just" 72 mm filter. Will be interesting what that means for the optics and the IQ


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Even the 85/1.2L II has "just" 72 mm filter. Will be interesting what that means for the optics and the IQ



I expect very good things with that much light coming in


----------



## Wedding Shooter (Sep 20, 2016)

d said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Even the 85/1.2L II has "just" 72 mm filter. Will be interesting what that means for the optics and the IQ
> ...



The quantity of the light passing trough the lens is the same - regardless of the front element size.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 20, 2016)

Woody said:


> While I know some people are very excited about these lenses, I believe the general trend now is towards smaller and lighter lenses. Hmmm....



Hm, my experience over the last years is rather the opposite: the trend is towards better performing lenses (higher quality, both image quality and build)...and this on the "cost" of higher weight and size of the lenses (sadly, most of the time, also higher prize).
This seems true for Canon but also Sigma and Tamron (e.g. the new 100-400, 16-35/4, 35/1.4...AFAIK they are all heavier and sometimes bigger than their predecessors, but please correct me if I'm wrong)
The Sigma Art lenses are also all pretty heavy lenses.
Also Zeiss went that way with their Otus line: best image quality with no compromises


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

Wedding Shooter said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Na, I disagree, mate - the photons aren't as crowded so can spread out a bit more on the way through - helps them relax and makes for less nervous bokeh. 

d.


----------



## motofotog (Sep 20, 2016)

I am just thinking, what if they planing to come with a Sigma 500 mm C lens for 50% the price


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2016)

d said:


> Wedding Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > d said:
> ...


To make it a little bit more technical:
If you have a bigger front element/lens than you need at a certain aperture you do not have to make compromises between optical quality of how it bends the light at the edges and the mechanical needs to make it hold well in the lens frame.


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> To make it a little bit more technical:
> If you have a bigger front element/lens than you need at a certain aperture you do not have to make compromises between optical quality of how it bends the light at the edges and the mechanical needs to make it hold well in the lens frame.



You saying I wasn't being technical?


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 20, 2016)

yes, that was the issue with the 24, 35, 50 Art lenses. 50-100 F1.8 was the first, IMHO, Sigma Art lens to receive the new updated AF motor and AF consistency improvements are noticeable. so once again, there is a hope that 85Art is a better focusing lens. with regards to 85 Art being expensive, I suspect that it will be in the Otus 85mm image quality territory. I am very tempted but will wait until The Digital Picture review availability. 

P.S. I thought that the larger front element usually helps to reduce vignetting and sharpens the corners. Not so sure about CA.




GMCPhotographics said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


----------



## dufflover (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice to see Sigma finally putting out a new super tele style lens, but yeah the price is too high imo. Agreed it's getting into "Canon land" where I'd probably rather hold out for a 2nd hand great-white or something instead. (not that I can justify that either personally)

Although if they fill in the gaps in the pricing with say a refreshed 300mm/2.8 OS for a couple of thousand less that would at least take care of the perception part of it lol. And actually have an affordable super tele that would attract customers.
(hey I can dream lol)


----------



## Alangeli (Sep 20, 2016)

According to Tony Northrup the Sigma 50-100mm f1.8 seems to be very inconsitent in its AF accuracy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgIMVjOXfKo




Alex_M said:


> yes, that was the issue with the 24, 35, 50 Art lenses. 50-100 F1.8 was the first, IMHO, Sigma Art lens to receive the new updated AF motor and AF consistency improvements are noticeable. so once again, there is a hope that 85Art is a better focusing lens. with regards to 85 Art being expensive, I suspect that it will be in the Otus 85mm image quality territory. I am very tempted but will wait until The Digital Picture review availability.
> 
> P.S. I thought that the larger front element usually helps to reduce vignetting and sharpens the corners. Not so sure about CA.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 20, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> yes, that was the issue with the 24, 35, 50 Art lenses. 50-100 F1.8 was the first, IMHO, Sigma Art lens to receive the new updated AF motor and AF consistency improvements are noticeable. so once again, there is a hope that 85Art is a better focusing lens. with regards to 85 Art being expensive, I suspect that it will be in the Otus 85mm image quality territory. I am very tempted but will wait until The Digital Picture review availability.
> 
> P.S. I thought that the larger front element usually helps to reduce vignetting and sharpens the corners. Not so sure about CA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 20, 2016)

d said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > To make it a little bit more technical:
> ...


I said (just) _a little bit more_ technical, didn't I?


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 20, 2016)

Not a perfect example, sir 

I encourage you to look at the following page instead:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-50-100mm-f-1.8-DC-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx

"... Once calibrated, the Sigma 50-100 f/1.8 turned in excellent focusing consistency when focusing at both ends of the focal length range using the center AF point... "

I had only a limited first hand experience with the 50-100 and just recently but can confirm that center AF point consistency was very good with the lens. The AF feels much snappier than with older Art lenses. 
In my humble opinion, Sigma decided to test new AF system on the APS-C zoom heavy lens and only then use in 85mm, 24-70 and 70-200 FF lenses as they cannot afford dropping the ball with this trio. it has to be perfect this time. 

P.S. The Sigma 85mm Art lens page is up at Sigmaphoto US:

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/85mm-f14-dg-hsm-a


MTF Charts, Distortion Guide and Vignetting (very impressive if true):

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/data/










the good old 50 F1.4 Art MTF chart for comparison:









New HSM AF motor and dust splash proof construction details:

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/features/#features03












Alangeli said:


> According to Tony Northrup the Sigma 50-100mm f1.8 seems to be very inconsitent in its AF accuracy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgIMVjOXfKo
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2016)

DLD said:


> I'd rather get a Tamron 15-30. Costs less, doesn't go as wide as the 12mm here. But it's f2.8. Plus is stabilized.
> 
> The 85mm is too big for 1.4. Prices are too high in my opinion. I'd rather go Canon at these prices.
> 
> ...



The Tamron is a winner for sure. A beast of a lens too, but I like heavy lenses.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2016)

If I were to buy the Sigma 500mm would I have to sand and primer? Or could I just spray the white paint on it without prepping?


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> If I were to buy the Sigma 500mm would I have to sand and primer? Or could I just spray the white paint on it without prepping?



;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 21, 2016)

dufflover said:


> Nice to see Sigma finally putting out a new super tele style lens, but yeah the price is too high imo. Agreed it's getting into "Canon land" where I'd probably rather hold out for a 2nd hand great-white or something instead. (not that I can justify that either personally)
> 
> Although if they fill in the gaps in the pricing with say a refreshed 300mm/2.8 OS for a couple of thousand less that would at least take care of the perception part of it lol. And actually have an affordable super tele that would attract customers.
> (hey I can dream lol)


I was wondering about that too... At $6000 for the sigma, why not go a bit further for the Canon?


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see Sigma finally putting out a new super tele style lens, but yeah the price is too high imo. Agreed it's getting into "Canon land" where I'd probably rather hold out for a 2nd hand great-white or something instead. (not that I can justify that either personally)
> ...



Because some people can only go so far. But I agree also, for 6000 usd, almost 8000 in Canada. I wouldn't even consider it. I've seen canon 500mm f4 version one for under 5500 or I could buy a second hand 300mm 2.8ii and a second hand 1dx for almost the same. Sigma is doing good things, but in my opinion they are not 8000 cdn good.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is hands on with the Sigma 85mm lens:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J6lFgMBYvc


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Good options, however, I am not going that wide with the 12-24mm lens; the 85mm 1.4A is an elephant of lens, it's so hugh and bulky that from my point of view as hobbyst lost interest, because I wanted a lens to carry along with my 24-70mm lens and not this brick.
500mm f4A is with the similar characteristics of the Canon counterpart so the decision here is more difficult.


----------



## Plainsman (Sep 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Maybe the 500/f4 OS Sport will have better optical qualities than Canon's and/or focus just as good?
> 
> If the 50-100 and various Art lenses are anything to go by, Sigma is now producing lenses with very decent optical properties/qualities.
> 
> What's the difference between a 500/f4L IS II for $9000 and a Sigma 500/f4 OS for $6000? The 7D2 body, battery and other extras that you can bundle with the Sigma lens for the same price as the Canon lens.




You forget one thing: Quality Control

I have had dud Tamron and Sigma lenses in recent years because of poor QC where they let lenses thru which they shouldn't have or sourced from China.

If you are going to pay big money for a 500 best stick to Canon!


----------



## jd7 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Good options, however, I am not going that wide with the 12-24mm lens; the 85mm 1.4A is an elephant of lens, it's so hugh and bulky that from my point of view as hobbyst lost interest, because I wanted a lens to carry along with my 24-70mm lens and not this brick.
> 500mm f4A is with the similar characteristics of the Canon counterpart so the decision here is more difficult.



As the (pretty happy) owner of a Sigma 85 1.4 EX I was expecting to be very keen to get the 85 Art, but the (presumed/apparent) weight, the size and the price have certainly made me think twice. Will keep an open mind and see what the reviews say, but it will have to be spectacular optically to make we seriously want to upgrade.


----------



## Xyxyll (Sep 21, 2016)

The weight is a sacrifice of ergonomics I'm willing to take for IQ. I've always been well conditioned with the 85mm portrait lens being a heavy mongrel. If you don't need it for portraits, there are f/1.8 options that are great.

Hmm... so how much behind this will be the Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L III? http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27612.90


----------



## darynthe (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh, I was waiting for the 85mm Art. But last December after a tough week decided to treat myself and go shopping to the best lens I could afford so I got the 85 1.2 without much investigation. I was shocked with the quality.  It is now my walkaround lens believe it or not. 

I am sure the Art will be great.


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 21, 2016)

That's a lot of money for a third party lens. If I was going to spend that much I would spend a little more and get a second hand canon lens.

Seems like a 500 f/5.6 for ~2k would have been much more appealing to a lot more people.


----------



## Wideopen (Sep 22, 2016)

I definitely don't mind the weight if the IQ is Otus quality with fast AF. Tamron has the 115 1.4 that's rumor. I wonder how likely they will announce that during this Photokina. I would like that more. I've had 15-30 and new 90mm f2.8 both with IS.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 23, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> That's a lot of money for a third party lens. If I was going to spend that much I would spend a little more and get a second hand canon lens.
> 
> Seems like a 500 f/5.6 for ~2k would have been much more appealing to a lot more people.



Yes, that is exactly what I wait for, if the AF is good.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 23, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Maybe the 500/f4 OS Sport will have better optical qualities than Canon's and/or focus just as good?
> 
> If the 50-100 and various Art lenses are anything to go by, Sigma is now producing lenses with very decent optical properties/qualities.
> 
> What's the difference between a 500/f4L IS II for $9000 and a Sigma 500/f4 OS for $6000? The 7D2 body, battery and other extras that you can bundle with the Sigma lens for the same price as the Canon lens.



Sigma have always provided good optics for their top tier lenses. But their AF motors, quality control and build are usually somewhat lacking. Their AF motors seem to make accurate AF an inconsistent mess, their Quality control is a bit of a joke. They charge you for a USB device to micro adjust a lens that should be right from the factory...and then there's the decentering issues that seem to plague Sigma lenses. This can't be corrected by the USB dock. Generally, their lenses are over weight, oversized and under engineered. 
I'm sure the new 500mm f4 will perform really well shooting brick walls and lens charts. But how well will it perform on a wind island shooting fast and erratic coastal birds in flight? I tried it with a Sigma 120-300 OS and my 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 1.4x mkIII blew it away. The Sigma was unusable in that context. My 400mm f2.8 LIS blew it away too and I could forget about the gear and concentrate on the shots. With the Sigma I was constantly wresting with the AF.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 23, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of money for a third party lens. If I was going to spend that much I would spend a little more and get a second hand canon lens.
> ...



I agree, I think that is the type of lens that could be quite popular with birders/wildlife folks. Once we start talking $6k for a lens, that is a pretty small, exclusive market.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 23, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sigma have always provided good optics for their top tier lenses. But their AF motors, quality control and build are usually somewhat lacking. Their AF motors seem to make accurate AF an inconsistent mess, their Quality control is a bit of a joke. They charge you for a USB device to micro adjust a lens that should be right from the factory...and then there's the decentering issues that seem to plague Sigma lenses. This can't be corrected by the USB dock. Generally, their lenses are over weight, oversized and under engineered.
> I'm sure the new 500mm f4 will perform really well shooting brick walls and lens charts. But how well will it perform on a wind island shooting fast and erratic coastal birds in flight? I tried it with a Sigma 120-300 OS and my 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 1.4x mkIII blew it away. The Sigma was unusable in that context. My 400mm f2.8 LIS blew it away too and I could forget about the gear and concentrate on the shots. With the Sigma I was constantly wresting with the AF.



Thank you - I needed that little reminder. The Sigma lenses I have, I use manually. And I checked centering upon receipt. But if Tamron were to offer a 500mm prime...I would probably try it.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 23, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



Expecting good build quality, good image quality, and inexpensive is unrealistic. At your price point, the lens quality would probably not be to your liking.


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 26, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> That's a lot of money for a third party lens. If I was going to spend that much I would spend a little more and get a second hand canon lens.
> 
> Seems like a 500 f/5.6 for ~2k would have been much more appealing to a lot more people.



Both Sigma and Tamron already make one. The only drawback is that they're 1/3 of a stop slower, but they have the advantage of being collapsible to make carrying them easier.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 28, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Seems like a 500 f/5.6 for ~2k would have been much more appealing to a lot more people.



Yes, that is exactly what I wait for, if the AF is good.
[/quote]

I agree, I think that is the type of lens that could be quite popular with birders/wildlife folks. Once we start talking $6k for a lens, that is a pretty small, exclusive market.
[/quote]

Expecting good build quality, good image quality, and inexpensive is unrealistic. At your price point, the lens quality would probably not be to your liking.
[/quote]

I don't think say a mid $2k 500mm/5.6 prime or 600/6.3 prime is going to have to compromise _that_ much; sure it won't be a great-white either but I think you could make an optically sharp prime at that price point.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe this calls vor a new chapter of Release of Fix focal lenses. I so desperatelly need an Update of The 400mm 5.6 or even more The 300mm 4l working with Telekonverter as good as The 300 2.8!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 29, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Both Sigma and Tamron already make one. The only drawback is that they're 1/3 of a stop slower, but they have the advantage of being collapsible to make carrying them easier.



True, but a prime would likely:

1. Be lighter
2. Be more compact
3. Be less complex, potentially less flare and CA issues and faster AF
4. Be less expensive to manufacture
5. Not be a dust and moisture huffer
6. Have sharper edges
7. Have no lens creep 

John


----------



## dufflover (Oct 2, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> 2. Be more compact



Doubt that. That is one thing I like about the Canon 100-400 mk1 (no idea about the mk2); it collapses into 70-200mm body size so it fits in a lot of bags, with body attached. Good luck doing that with the 400mm prime.


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 2, 2016)

I found that the Lowepro Flipside 500AW bag is fantastic for carrying around medium size telephoto lenses.
I used it with my Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sports lens and the lens fits perfectly in the bag with lens attached. I found the photo on internet to support my statement

It appears that Sigma 120 300 F2.8 lens size is 52mm shorter than the Canon 400 prime. So the 400mm prime still fits but the body will have to be detached form the lens:

Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM	7.50 lbs	(3390g)	4.9 x 11.5"	(124.4 x 291mm)
Canon EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Lens	8.49 lbs	(3850g)	6.4 x 13.5"	(163 x 343mm)










dufflover said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Be more compact
> ...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 3, 2016)

dufflover said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Be more compact
> ...



I stand corrected and thank you for it.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 17, 2016)

LensTip has posted photos taken with the 12-24 Art. No astro shots, so coma is TBD. Usually a full test is posted in a few days.


----------



## nc0b (Oct 22, 2016)

I would buy a 500mm f/5.6 L IS if Canon comes out with it. In the mean time I prefer the 400mm f/5.6 for BIF and 100-400mm II for more general shooting when I need reach. When I am reach limited I use the 5DsR if at all possible. I have two problems when using the 1.4X TC III and the zoom: atmospheric distortions rendering any additional reach meaningless, and focus accuracy when the subject has minimal contrast vs. the background.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 25, 2016)

The LensTip 12-24mm review is complete. Low coma! Too bad it's f/4; somewhat slow for astro.


----------

